# LF pre made viv or a builder in western ny



## austinlyons88 (Dec 12, 2012)

I know building them is probably the funest part but my Vivs never turn out the way I want them to. Anyway, I'm looking to get into darts(I've had experience with other frogs but no darts) and I'd like to buy a pre made viv dosnt have to be planted or anything I can do all that I just want the scape all done. Id also consider Having someone build me one. I'm looking to spend 100-300 and i want 30 gallons or under. Someone help me out. I'm in the buffalo area


----------



## JayC (Nov 13, 2013)

Any chance to visit Fauna in nyc? They have some completed( and planted) vivarium for sale.


----------



## austinlyons88 (Dec 12, 2012)

To far for me lol thanks though


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

Mine are not that great or I'd offer to help!

If you are able to get to Cleveland, Mike Novy (Rainforestjunkys) has some premade hardscapes that are pretty nice. He is always at the Cleveland Reptile Show and Hamburg if you want to check out what he has. If you are going to go in person, contact him ahead of time and let him know what exactly you are looking for (especially dimensions).

You may also want to check in the WNY Froggers group to see if anyone else has anything available (and while your there, join the group!).


----------

